# Whats Considered a Bad SAT Score?



## Goodkat (Sep 28, 2007)

What do you think the lowest SAT score you can get, to still get accpeted to a decent film school.  I didn't do good, but I did allright.  Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rockinthecave (Oct 28, 2007)

it seems like the middle range for SAT scores of accepted film school kids is usually about 500(on each subject) at the low end, so you could probably get less 450 and still be considered. What they consider more is your GPA.


----------



## Cinematical (Oct 28, 2007)

Never underestimate the power of a good SAT score. It can make up for a mediocre GPA. Don't take it and settle - if you think you can do better, study, and do it again. It's a stupid, trivial test, but it's very important.


----------



## "Fuc*in Fascist!" (Nov 2, 2007)

> Originally posted by rockinthecave:
> it seems like the middle range for SAT scores of accepted film school kids is usually about 500(on each subject) at the low end, so you could probably get less 450 and still be considered. What they consider more is your GPA.



500 or 450 on each subject? I'm not gonna lie to you. That's awful. Maybe I'm just delusional, but 450-500 will get you absolutely nowhere. middle range for a decent SAT score for film school is probably about 610 for each subject? Something like that. But 450? no chance.


----------



## Cine (Nov 3, 2007)

I also have poor GPA (about 3.0-3.5), thoygh I haven't graduated from HS and in my countrye there is very different system of education. So I am thinking to get high score after taking ACT, and that will most likely rise my chances.


----------



## "Fuc*in Fascist!" (Nov 5, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cine:
> I also have poor GPA (about 3.0-3.5), thoygh I haven't graduated from HS and in my countrye there is very different system of education. So I am thinking to get high score after taking ACT, and that will most likely rise my chances.



one thing you'll find cine is that american colleges love foreigners. if you can put together a nice portfolio and good scores on BOTH the ACT and SAT, then a 3.0 GPA won't look too bad at all. Throw in a nice essay or 2 and you're golden. Is the 3.0 on a 4 point scale? if so, you're sitting pretty.


----------



## Cine (Nov 6, 2007)

> Originally posted by "Fuc*in Fascist!":
> one thing you'll find cine is that american colleges love foreigners. if you can put together a nice portfolio and good scores on BOTH the ACT and SAT, then a 3.0 GPA won't look too bad at all. Throw in a nice essay or 2 and you're golden. Is the 3.0 on a 4 point scale? if so, you're sitting pretty.



Oh yeah, they'll receive international student from Russia (though I am not Russian) with open arms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But anyway, though I have good enough resume and probably my TOEFL and ACT scores will be high enough, there still will be other international applicants trying to get accepted and maybe they will have more chances


----------



## blackhand (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah anything around 3.2 wouldn't be a bad thing as long as you can back it up with other strong aspects such as SAT/ACT scores etc.  I would say though that anything below 500 to even 550 would make you less than top pickings for the high end schools.


----------



## julia (Nov 27, 2007)

What?! 500 is not BAD. That's crazy. My SAT score is 1760 but I got 27 on the ACT. There's nothing wrong with that. 

This test craze is insane.


----------



## BB (Dec 9, 2007)

im not even gonna post mine
but I do think its possible
I am applying to schools with good film programs and my grades are much less than extraordinary, most schools don't base it on grades


----------

